# Considering moving to Italy



## Bella37

I have been contemplating working in Italy for a year and have been doing some research on the topic so that I am prepared.

I have thought about teaching conversational English to adults or teaching in a private school, although from what I have read, it seems teaching in a state school is better and pays more? Can someone shed some light on this for me?

I also read that Italian companies hire English speakers to teach English to their employees. Does anybody know where can I find this information? Also, has anybody taught conversational English to adults?

I have a teaching degree so would I still need to complete a TEFL course? 

There are a lot of ‘studying, working, and living in Italy’, type of books out there. Are there any in particular that you would recommend?

I came across a book written by Frank Adamo, ‘Teach English in Italy’ who states that TEFL and other certification are unnecessary. What do you think? Are they really a scam?

This is from his site:
_Q. Is "TEFL" or other certification necessary to teach abroad?
F.A. If you're a native speaker of English with a university degree you don't need any certificates. There's a big business in selling unnecessary certificate courses costing hundreds of dollars, but keep in mind that you're dealing with salespeople who have no actual experience teaching in Italy. Some sites even publish fictitious job ads: "Teacher wanted - Certificate required." The scammers are on the blogs posing as your good buddy, while steering you to buy courses, and they feed false info into the online encyclopaedias. Read the full exposé here. You should also ignore offhand advice from individuals who worked in one school for one year, as if their very limited experience is a good basis for timeless generalizations about the whole country!_ 

I took some time off a few years ago and travelled to Italy in August – November 2009 and enjoyed it. The 3 months went by so fast. I wasn’t ready to come home but I was only allowed 90 days in the country so I didn’t have much of a choice. Plus, I needed to return to work. 

I then took some time off again and travelled to Italy and England in May – June 2010 with a friend and had a good time but learned that I prefer to travel solo. During my travels, I perfected my Italian, met new people and family members, visited family and friends (in the South and North – near Rome) and did some soul searching. I realized how unhappy I was in my profession back home and how much I enjoyed being in Italy, albeit it was vacation time. 

To some extent, I understand what life in Italy is like although I have never experienced ‘living’ there and paying bills, etc. However, during the time that I was there, I don’t think I ever felt like I wanted to go home although there were times when I felt a bit lonely – when I was off traveling on my own but I did meet A LOT of people who were so kind and gracious. I never had a problem with striking up conversations and meeting new people. 

I enjoyed being in Italy and all that it had to offer. I did run into a few minor problems along the way but took it in stride. After all, it was part of the Italian experience! : )

My parents were born and raised in Italy and came to Canada in their 20’s. I have started the process of applying for my dual citizenship and am hoping that it will help me if, and when I decide to move abroad.

I have been trying to look for Canadian companies/organizations that are located in Italy but can’t seem to find a site that lists them. Does anybody know of such a site?

For those of you who are currently living in Italy, where do you live, and how do you support yourself? Do you enjoy what you do?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## roccosmamma

*Working in Italy*

Hi Bella37,

I have been living and working in Italy for six years. I have been working for a language school teaching English to companies and private individuals during this time. When I came to Italy I had been working in a completely different career and was certainly not qualified to teach English to anyone. It is absolutely not necessary to have any qualifications at all if you start working with a good english language school they will train you sufficiently to teach and of course you will learn on the job, look out for the school Inlingua they have their own methos and material so you just have to study a little the night before and do not have to buy any of your own material. I do not know about teaching in "regular" schools.

We have a couple of Canadian teachers working here in Verona, life is great here....go for it.
Roccosmamma x










QUOTE=Bella37;458566]I have been contemplating working in Italy for a year and have been doing some research on the topic so that I am prepared.

I have thought about teaching conversational English to adults or teaching in a private school, although from what I have read, it seems teaching in a state school is better and pays more? Can someone shed some light on this for me?

I also read that Italian companies hire English speakers to teach English to their employees. Does anybody know where can I find this information? Also, has anybody taught conversational English to adults?

I have a teaching degree so would I still need to complete a TEFL course? 

There are a lot of ‘studying, working, and living in Italy’, type of books out there. Are there any in particular that you would recommend?

I came across a book written by Frank Adamo, ‘Teach English in Italy’ who states that TEFL and other certification are unnecessary. What do you think? Are they really a scam?

This is from his site:
_Q. Is "TEFL" or other certification necessary to teach abroad?
F.A. If you're a native speaker of English with a university degree you don't need any certificates. There's a big business in selling unnecessary certificate courses costing hundreds of dollars, but keep in mind that you're dealing with salespeople who have no actual experience teaching in Italy. Some sites even publish fictitious job ads: "Teacher wanted - Certificate required." The scammers are on the blogs posing as your good buddy, while steering you to buy courses, and they feed false info into the online encyclopaedias. Read the full exposé here. You should also ignore offhand advice from individuals who worked in one school for one year, as if their very limited experience is a good basis for timeless generalizations about the whole country!_ 

I took some time off a few years ago and travelled to Italy in August – November 2009 and enjoyed it. The 3 months went by so fast. I wasn’t ready to come home but I was only allowed 90 days in the country so I didn’t have much of a choice. Plus, I needed to return to work. 

I then took some time off again and travelled to Italy and England in May – June 2010 with a friend and had a good time but learned that I prefer to travel solo. During my travels, I perfected my Italian, met new people and family members, visited family and friends (in the South and North – near Rome) and did some soul searching. I realized how unhappy I was in my profession back home and how much I enjoyed being in Italy, albeit it was vacation time. 

To some extent, I understand what life in Italy is like although I have never experienced ‘living’ there and paying bills, etc. However, during the time that I was there, I don’t think I ever felt like I wanted to go home although there were times when I felt a bit lonely – when I was off traveling on my own but I did meet A LOT of people who were so kind and gracious. I never had a problem with striking up conversations and meeting new people. 

I enjoyed being in Italy and all that it had to offer. I did run into a few minor problems along the way but took it in stride. After all, it was part of the Italian experience! : )

My parents were born and raised in Italy and came to Canada in their 20’s. I have started the process of applying for my dual citizenship and am hoping that it will help me if, and when I decide to move abroad.

I have been trying to look for Canadian companies/organizations that are located in Italy but can’t seem to find a site that lists them. Does anybody know of such a site?

For those of you who are currently living in Italy, where do you live, and how do you support yourself? Do you enjoy what you do?

Thank you for your help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jjandgirls3

*Schooling in Verona for 3 non-italian speaking daughters. Advice appreciated*

Hello

Was hoping you might be able to give me some advice. We are moving out to Verona in August, due my husband being relocated by his Company. I have 3 daughters, aged 5, 10 and 15. None of us speak any Italian yet so I am very apprehensive about making the wrong decisions about their schooling.

I have read on a few threads that the Italian schooling is fabulous, and non-native kids quickly pick up the language skills. The general consensus is that I shouldnt fear enrolling the 2 younger girls in Italian speaking schools. However, I am worried about my 15 year old. She is entering 4th year in the Scottish schooling system, so would be sitting Standard Grades next year. I have been told that the Italian system is more advanced and that she would really struggle to adapt. Apparently she will need to pick up Latin, alongside learning Italian. We are thinking of the International school, but the expense is a consideration. Do you know of any schools that offer additional support to international students. I want to make sure I am giving all my girls the best start to their Italian experience. Many thanks for your time


----------



## sagio

jjandgirls3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Was hoping you might be able to give me some advice. We are moving out to Verona in August, due my husband being relocated by his Company. I have 3 daughters, aged 5, 10 and 15. None of us speak any Italian yet so I am very apprehensive about making the wrong decisions about their schooling.
> 
> I have read on a few threads that the Italian schooling is fabulous, and non-native kids quickly pick up the language skills. The general consensus is that I shouldnt fear enrolling the 2 younger girls in Italian speaking schools. However, I am worried about my 15 year old. She is entering 4th year in the Scottish schooling system, so would be sitting Standard Grades next year. I have been told that the Italian system is more advanced and that she would really struggle to adapt. Apparently she will need to pick up Latin, alongside learning Italian. We are thinking of the International school, but the expense is a consideration. Do you know of any schools that offer additional support to international students. I want to make sure I am giving all my girls the best start to their Italian experience. Many thanks for your time



Hi there....just noticed your post and i'm not sure if you have already made your move to Italy but i was in your position this time last year so thought a reply may put your mind at rest. My main concern when moving over to Italy was the schooling for the children. I have two boys aged 6 and 9 who also didn't speak Italian. I say didn't because they now speak Italian very well considering they have only been in school here 8 months. I chose to put them in an Italian school in the end. I won't lie I did have many doubts as to whether I had made the correct decision but am confident that I have ,they have integrated into life in Italy really well and I feel this is mainly because of them going to an Italian speaking school. The children on the whole here are very accepting of english children and I have found many helping my children with their Italian and also curious and eager to speak english with them. They often out me to shame as they understand more than I do and correct me constantly with my Italian. Italian schooling in my opinion is very different to the schooling in England there are good and bad things but fortunately the good out weigh the bad. I see my children a lot more confident, happy, relaxed here in Italy and are able to grow up at a slower pace than in england. They do miss their english friend a lot but with skype and email they can still chat whenever they want. There are no other english children in the school my children attend as we are in a smaller town. i am sure in larger towns and cities there will be many foreign students. the council in our town provided my children with one on one lessons for a few hours a week in the school to help them learn the basics and introduce them into school....i feel this helped them a lot. their school does english lessons 2 hours a week...they are not the best but still i feel they are good for the boys as they feel happy that they are the best in the subject and can help their friends out. (i continue to teach them their english at home)

i just thought i'd write this as it may be nice for you to hear something positive and put your mind at rest. i too was worrying a great deal about this before moving so know exactly how you feel. i hope this is of some help...please feel free to contact me if i can help you with anything. 

good luck


----------



## Emmjay

Hi, children under 10 will be OK. Over 10 with no pre-experience of Italian and they will really suffer. Go for the International school for your 15 yo. In fact avoid all Italian senior schools if you can and go for any alternative as they are 50 years behind the rest of the (educated) world in many rspects.


----------

